# fine mesh sieve



## chocolatek (Oct 9, 2004)

Hi,
What can I use instead of a fine mesh sieve for powdered sugar. I don't want to buy one right now and would like to improvise for the moment. I need the sieve for fine royla icing work. any suggestion is appreciated.


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

I think the only device that will do the job of a sieve is a sieve. Check the Housewares aisle in the supermarket or hardware store. You can get a real cheap one for a couple of $$$ that will do the job for you.

Jock


----------



## mikdellabono (May 20, 2014)

You could always just use a plain old piece of the wire mesh that the sieve is actually made from - or make some type of home made sieve by buying the mesh yourself.

I think the sieve are usually between a 30x30 and a 100x100 mesh but not 100% sure.

You can ask http://www.bwire.com and they send out 4"x4" samples that you can take a look at before you go placing a big order for something you are not 100% sure about - also peruse their website for some more information as far as mesh size and the diameter of the wire when you are ordering.

Other than that - maybe some type of cloth filter? Coffee filter of some sort? I am not really sure what alternative you have to just plain old wire mesh and wire cloth sieves.


----------



## berndy (Sep 18, 2010)

There are flour sifters available and they should do the job


----------

